# Guess what breed?



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets see how good some of you guys think you are with dog breeds.
Take a guess at what breed/s these two dogs are. 
They are from the same litter.
Bert and Ernie


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Doberman,black n tan, walker. He11 i don't know wild guess.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Aren't they a couple of them super rare and expensive, pure bred, Tri-color Pointing Labs? I hear they are even better than the silver ones.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

lab/rot cross?


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> lab/rot cross?


+1


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Some of you guys are close, Well not really. They are a mix of 3 1/2 ...something..... 1/4 wire hair and 1/4 retriever. Any takers on what the other half is???


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Swiss mtn dog???


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

+1 on the swiss mountain dog


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

nope. Think more southern US. I'll give it till later today to give the answer. The brown and white and black one will be better to guess from.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Cur?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

beagle???


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> beagle???


Yeah.....just what I was wondering... :?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Fox hound?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

They are 1/2 Catahoula leopard dog. 1/4 wirehair and 1/4 retriever. They got out once and since they had the chip in there neck the dog catcher brought them strait back to our house. On the ticket he wrote down that the one was a rotty and the other was a lab. The rotty looking one is gun shy and barks at almost everything. The other one loves to retrieve and loves the water. He needs more work but he has done an alright job out duck hunting so far.

Don't worry i had never herd of a Catahoula either until i got them.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Cata whoa! that was my next guess :lol: 

Fun stuff!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting, Catahoula leopard: Working dog, Cattle dog, I also seen they were a hound.  

Yrs ago my uncle had an mean old dog that looked exactly like some grayer varieties. We always figured he was a pointer mix. He was extremely tenatious and had a mean streak, never the less a great companion to my uncle. Who took him everywhere. I wonder if old "Gus" was a Catahoula.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Interesting, Catahoula leopard: Working dog, Cattle dog, I also seen they were a hound.  

Yrs ago my uncle had an mean old dog that looked exactly like some grayer varieties. We always figured he was a pointer mix. He was extremely tenatious and had a mean streak, never the less a great companion to my uncle. Who took him everywhere. I wonder if old "Gus" was a Catahoula.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Gordonador labrasetter maybe? :?:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Aren't they a couple of them super rare and expensive, pure bred, Tri-color Pointing Labs? I hear they are even better than the silver ones.


 -_O- :rotfl:

The white is throwing me off... may be a Rott/Border Collie/Labradork mix???


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> Interesting, Catahoula leopard: Working dog, Cattle dog, I also seen they were a hound.


I knew some guys back home that used them for **** dogs.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh my guess was Hienz 57. :lol: :wink:


----------

